# Colored nails...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Am I the only bloke here that doesn't like colored nails on their missus?
Nail polish is nice, but colored nails? Red/Black/etc - EEK!

Hate it when the missus does that, I always go "NOOO! What have you done to yourself?!" but she still likes it every once in a while -.-


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't know about the "only bloke", but I like the colored nails. And something about red toenails does wonders for me too...



C


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

my husband only likes pained toenails.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Grape Lakes is an awesome toenail color.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

As long as their digging into my back, I don't care what color they are.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't really care one way or the other, however red is actually my least favorite on a woman.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like I AM the only dude here who doesn't like colored nails


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

My husband likes my hands any which way, even bleeding from wood splitting and hauling. But yah, he prefers natural to colored just as he prefers natural face to make up.


----------



## SoCalMark (Dec 31, 2010)

Nothing wrong with them here... In fact, I learned to do them for her. It's quite romantic.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I actually like variety on toes, such as, painted for a week, clear for a week, french manicure one week, etc. Red tones are my favorite.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> i love my hands, and i love changing the color daily....that said, my husband has a foot fetish. i am allowed during the months where wearing open toe shoes is acceptible, i can do anycolor i want...but in winter months, its the colors he wants, i am to still care for my feet in every way i did during the summer.
> 
> but my hands are for me. he dosent care if i have long nails of short. he dosent care what color they are.


Pandakiss, if you don't mind me asking, what goes into having a foot fetish? As i stated in another thread, I always gave my ex-wife's feet a lot of attention such as massage, painting nails, and I think nice, well kept feet can be very sexy looking. However, I never thought of myself as having a foot fetish because I felt the same way about the rest of her body. I didn't have any unusual things that I did with feet, and they were not a focus during sex, and my wife never said that my interest in her feet seemed weird. I realize, however, that some people think feet are disgusting. Does my interest sound like a fetish?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> As long as their digging into my back, I don't care what color they are.


Toenails digging into your back? Can I borrow your copy of the Kama Sutra? 

C


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

The most important thing is that they are cared for and not chewed or otherwise mangled. I don't really care about color as long as it's well done and subtle. I do dislike French manicures, however. They are too flashy for my tastes. And any nail adornments like jewels or pictures on the nails is a real turn off for me.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> he used to paint them for me..but then he got a job, then a different job, then we moved..so he cut back on that, but he will put lotion on for me. i let him pick out the colors he likes, and...i always thought that fetish was linked to sexual arousal and gratification....yes the feet come into play during sex, and BJs


BJ's?

"Inverse" BJ's?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> i love my hands, and i love changing the color daily....that said, my husband has a foot fetish. i am allowed during the months where wearing open toe shoes is acceptible, i can do anycolor i want...but in winter months, its the colors he wants, i am to still care for my feet in every way i did during the summer.
> 
> but my hands are for me. he dosent care if i have long nails of short. he dosent care what color they are.


I am a lot like your husband, but I don't get to pick colours.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Basically dark colored but not black. Bordeaux, dark green, dark blue, all fine.


----------

